# FTU sidewalk sale awareness !!



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

My truck broke into today and a truck stolen from parking lot within an hr .!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Common deal there! We need a bait car there! !


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I won't go there for that reason. Sales tax revenue and property tax revenue should land an HPD officer there as a sting operation.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*FTU*



TOM WEBER said:


> I won't go there for that reason. Sales tax revenue and property tax revenue should land an HPD officer there as a sting operation.


This has been going on for a long time and it don't seem like they want to do anything about it. It's probably the same POS or same group of thieves hitting the place over and over because they know 9 out of 10 vehicles there are going to trucks.

I'm with you Tom, I like the place but I worry about having my stuff stolen every time I go up there.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Do they not have any surveillance cameras there? You can get them for practically nothing these days.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fuqua location?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

When I go there for something I stay in the truck with my Glock and have someone go in and get what I need. I refuse to feed the trash.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never gone to FTU for that exact reason.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> When I go there for something I stay in the truck with my Glock and have someone go in and get what I need. I refuse to feed the trash.


 Maybe hide under a blanket in the back seat? No that would be entrapment.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If we are talking about the Fuqua location, there is a group of people living in those woods on the west side. I wonder if they are involved.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Wizness said:


> Do they not have any surveillance cameras there? You can get them for practically nothing these days.


Cameras are no help unless a guard is monitoring and then intervenes or unless you can personally ID the person.

Otherwise they are worthless to help solve who it is.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Non monitored cameras are worthless. All you get is some pic of a guy in a hoodie or a baseball cap .


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Wow didn't know it was that bad. When we stopped by one morning we had a guy stay outside just cuz of the gear. Next time it will be mandatory!


----------



## Oak (Aug 11, 2010)

Had my truck broken into the one and only time I went to Fox&Hound right there. Was there all of 30 minutes and it was midday with truck in plain view parked on the end of a row. 

I was lucky and got most of my stuff back eventually.. But like others have said, that whole parking lot is notorious for theft and I don't know why nothing seems to be done about it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's the first question I asked ftu when I saw them post darn shame.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I never, ever go to that FTU.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Over the years I have seen people complain frequently and bitterly about the security in the FTU parking lot. The reason nothing has been done is the simple fact that lack of parking lot security has not had a negative effect on the FTU bottom line yet. We all know that we are tempting fate every time we park there but buying what is on sale there is worth the risk. Nothing will change until store profits drop enough because of parking lot security to make financial sense. Mores the pity,

Bob


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

I was looking forward to going there for the 1st time the next time up that way. Now I know either have lookout or stop at own risk. Thanks.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I had my truck broke in last year and a buddy of mine just said they got him today at 3:30 this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance but wth is FTU? so I never go there


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

ive been there to that location about 5 times about 2 years ago. Before i knew about all of the break in's. All 5 times i was on my way down to galveston and had all my gear, rods and reels, GPS, sunglasses on the dash with a tool box in the bed. I consider myself lucky as heck that i never got my vehicle broken into or anything stolen for that matter.



Bob Keyes said:


> Over the years I have seen people complain frequently and bitterly about the security in the FTU parking lot. The reason nothing has been done is the simple fact that lack of parking lot security has not had a negative effect on the FTU bottom line yet. We all know that we are tempting fate every time we park there but buying what is on sale there is worth the risk. Nothing will change until store profits drop enough because of parking lot security to make financial sense. Mores the pity,
> 
> Bob


I guess that is understandable about if their sales arent going down, then why do anything. But just think if all of the people who will not or refuse to shop there, actually spent their money there, how much would their sales go up? I absolutely love going there because of the selection and what not, but i will NOT shop there just because of that problem they have in their parking lot


----------



## StirCrazy (Apr 30, 2012)

samh said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but wth is FTU? so I never go there


I am guessing they are talking about the FTU on 45 South and Beltway but I am not sure. I have never heard of anyone having problems off I-10. Plus there are no woods around there for the sketchballs to hide in.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*C O N spiracy!!!*

This sounds like a 2Cool internal scam so select charter boat captains can get all the good stuff on SALE!!!!! :slimer: LOL

On a serious note, I have been to both locations and never had any issues. I even went to the Bar and Grill next door with all my stuff in my car sticking out the window with no problems. :clover:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*break ins*

Got my good friend at about 3:30-3:45 Friday.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was at the 45so. one about a month ago, walked out toward the truck and a scruffy black dude w rasta braids was cupping his hands and looking in all the windows of the vehicles. 

I stood there and watched him for prob. 2-3 mins. he really didn't seem to care


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When I go I pull the truck up right under the awning by the front door....they look at me like I'm crazy but never say anything. No way I'd park out in the parking lot.

But, my go to place is Marburger's....if they don't have what you need just ask Todd and he'll get it for you.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> When I go I pull the truck up right under the awning by the front door....they look at me like I'm crazy but never say anything. No way I'd park out in the parking lot.
> 
> But, my go to place is Marburger's....if they don't have what you need just ask Todd and he'll get it for you.


X2 on that. Marburgers gets first crack at my business. I like FTU, but I dont like Houston traffic and I dont like worrying about my truck.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The Acemedy on I-45 south parking lot is also being targeted.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

About 6 months ago I went to Mountasia at Willowbrook for a birthday party. I was in there for an hour. I came out, unlocked my truck and as soon as I opened the door I knew something was up...
Who the he!! Has been smoking weed in my truck??
Where the he!! Is my ignition switch??
Where's my laptop? My iPad? My Dewalt bag?
They got in thru the passenger side door, when the scumbags broke the ignition switch off it broke off too far out and they couldn't start it with a screwdriver.
So they took everything of value. Oh, the weed smell. Whoever the scumbag was must have been sitting and casing and chiefing it up.
They are targeting older clean super duty's. The police told me that they strip the truck just enough to total it. The chop shops are over of Roselin North Houston area. The strip the truck then park it right by the gate of the city impoundment lot. Once the vehicle is totaled by the insurance company the scumbags by the tuck in auction. They then replace all the parts which they have stored and now have a legal vehicle.
The chop shops are just down the street from the impoundment lot. Seems like they should be able to nail these pos's if they really wanted to. Happened to my Uncle just a few days before they tried to get my truck.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Never been but once was on 45 with the ex wifey in the same area and had to call the Police. It was bumper to bumper traffic and a car with two essays started spitting and even threw a drink on my front windshield. I pulled off at the next exit as well as two separate witnesseses who jotted there liscense plate down and waited for the officer. We told them what happened and we were told the people lived in the area. Never received any feedback after that.


----------



## txlilswtheart (Jan 7, 2007)

My hubby went to ftu off 45 south location a year ago and had his truck broke into......The only thing the scum bags took was our company checkbook! He is was lucky there was a 22 mag rifle and other stuff in truck! It happen to be a weekday and company checks were cancelled immediately! He reported it to the store and also called the cops...after waiting for 2 hours he gave up and went home... We are always careful if we have to go there and make sure there isn't anything of value in truck! You would think they would do something about what's going on because it has been going on for a long time and they know it! We were told that by employees that day! Sad!


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I live in Clear Lake and work in Houston, and I stop by the FTU on 45 frequently on my way home with no issues, but I never leave anything of value in plain site, so I guess I have been lucky.......


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Over the past 5 years or more I have read I bet hundreds of post by 2 coolers regarding having their vehicles broken into, damaged and equipment stolen while shopping at FTU...

Seems FTU cannot or will not address the problem 

Perhaps a new approach is needed here to get FTU's attention......

Wonder what the owner of FTU would think if every 2 cooler who has ever been hit in their parking lot as far as loosing customers and business
if each 2 cooler would take a few minutes and write the owner a letter detailing the amount of damages and losses?

Would not take any longer to write him a letter then it takes to post about the event here on the board....That has not accomplished anything far as I can tell

50 to 100 letters hitting my desk from angry customers would certainly get my attention if I owned a business..

Calling police, complaining to employees, complaining on the board,has accomplished zero...

Do something different if you wan a different eresullt


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

frank n texas said:


> Over the past 5 years or more I have read I bet hundreds of post by 2 coolers regarding having their vehicles broken into, damaged and equipment stolen while shopping at FTU...
> 
> Seems FTU cannot or will not address the problem
> 
> ...


Nailed it


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

It comes down to liability, with no security they are not held accountable. If they offer security they could be held accountable. They may not even own the land/parking lot that surrounds the place. That area of town is bad! Leave nothing inside your truck/car ect... that can be seen. The owners/managers read these posts.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Seems they are already being held accountable by the number of 2coolers who clearly state they will no longer shop and spend their money at FTU because of this problem.....


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> Seems they are already being held accountable by the number of 2coolers who clearly state they will no longer shop and spend their money at FTU because of this problem.....


They would rather set up a speed trap or a seatbelt/inspection sticker checkpoint
than target thieves that repeatedly hit the same location. But it's all in the name of safety! Whatever!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread really makes me want to hide out under a blanket in the back seat of my truck at FTU.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*security at FTU*

The owners seem to be nicepeople but hey don't give a chip about security for thier customers. I speak from experience. I don't go there any longer for that reason.
Thieves are like anyone else insome ways. FTU is a smorsa for thieves. FTU serves them victims on a platter, take your choice oiut of the parking lot, break in and steal. No consequences, guaranteed to get away with the theft.
They pass the word. If I were a thief that is where I would go. All I would need is an accomplice with a cell phone for a look out.
I don't think the owners want to admit they have a problem. And in doing that they will do nothing. They are the only ones who fix the problem. You can not expect police to post guards.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*security at FTU*

The owners seem to be nice people but hey don't give a chip about security for their customers. I speak from experience. I don't go there any longer for that reason.
Thieves are like anyone else in some ways. FTU is a smorgasbord for thieves. FTU serves them victims on a platter, take your choice out of the parking lot, break in and steal. No consequences, guaranteed to get away with the theft.
They pass the word. If I were a thief that is where I would go. All I would need is an accomplice with a cell phone for a look out.
I don't think the owners want to admit they have a problem. And in doing that they will do nothing. They are the only ones who fix the problem. You can not expect police to post guards.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

douglasgilbert said:


> You can not expect police to post guards.


Nothing 40/hr can't solve. Sounds like they need an officer there working an extra job. A security guard at the very minimum. They just have to be willing to spend the money.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Breakins*

They don't address their own business break-ins either or shop lifting for that fact. While back last year both stores had multiple robberies of reels and other items I was at I-10 after it happen. They broke glass show cases, damage doors, etc.

I'm in the security business I could not convince them to install cameras wouldn't even talk or meet with me. I have been a customer of theirs for 25 yrs. So when it came time to purchase some new fishing reels I went elsewhere. It really got under my skin.

This is horrible post to read for me. Nothing worse than spending your hard earned money going outside to find your car or truck vandalized. By the way my van was broken into last month during lunch with client at 290 and 1960 parking lot took all my drills hand tools...hope I never catch someone doing that probably see me on the 6pm news somehow I'll be the bad guy overeacting.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

tcbayman said:


> X2 on that. Marburgers gets first crack at my business. I like FTU, but I dont like Houston traffic and I dont like worrying about my truck.


 Thanks! I'll be taking my business there. No reason to push my luck about getting my car jacked. All they need is one employee to scan the parking lot, whats so hard about that?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

andre3k said:


> Nothing 40/hr can't solve. Sounds like they need an officer there working an extra job. A security guard at the very minimum. They just have to be willing to spend the money.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Agree, I quit going there several years ago...my annual online tackle purchases would cover that expense for several days.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I shop Marburgers, too. Don't want to risk losing my gear, tools or truck in the FTU parking lot.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Such a very nice store with many selections like that and this problem is still there.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

revive thread instead of starting a new one, 

went up there today and had to pee my buddy told me where restroom was , so cut though went in and came out and some guy back there in that area made a b-line to someone near the reels thought i heard him tell him to keep an eye on me? anyway so i find my buddy that was buying some tackle and guy comes over to aisle checking me out , then to another aisle , looks like they worry about their own stuff pretty good maybe they could about the customers vehicles also


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

So what location is this at for us out of town people??? I was planning on stopping there this weekend but don't know if i want to now. i only no of 2 locations I 45 and I 10 i think thats right.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I 10 store is fine. Was there just the other day. Only problem is I didn't take enough money. It's kinda like a more organized Roy's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

There is another one in Sugar Land on 59 and Dairy Ashford. No issues there.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

roundman said:


> revive thread instead of starting a new one,
> 
> went up there today and had to pee my buddy told me where restroom was , so cut though went in and came out and some guy back there in that area made a b-line to someone near the reels thought i heard him tell him to keep an eye on me? anyway so i find my buddy that was buying some tackle and guy comes over to aisle checking me out , then to another aisle , looks like they worry about their own stuff pretty good maybe they could about the customers vehicles also


Very similar thing happened to my buddy this past Friday at the 45 gulf freeway location.


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

I use the one in sugar land. Just opened but no problems yet.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Very similar thing happened to my buddy this past Friday at the 45 gulf freeway location.


same location


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> revive thread instead of starting a new one,
> 
> went up there today and had to pee my buddy told me where restroom was , so cut though went in and came out and some guy back there in that area made a b-line to someone near the reels thought i heard him tell him to keep an eye on me? anyway so i find my buddy that was buying some tackle and guy comes over to aisle checking me out , then to another aisle , looks like they worry about their own stuff pretty good maybe they could about the customers vehicles also


I've enjoyed your posts over the years. Lots of info and humor.

This isn't one of them. Store keeps an eye out for thieves getting in their pockets. You think or maybe heard something about maybe keeping an eye on you, or maybe not. Dammed if you you do........dammed if you don't.

What relation is this maybe incident to vehicle thefts and breakins from 2 years ago?


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Pattillo said:


> I've enjoyed your posts over the years. Lots of info and humor.
> 
> This isn't one of them. Store keeps an eye out for thieves getting in their pockets. You think or maybe heard something about maybe keeping an eye on you, or maybe not. Dammed if you you do........dammed if you don't.
> 
> What relation is this maybe incident to vehicle thefts and breakins from 2 years ago?


kudos to ya,,,,,


----------

